# Stupid buck, could he breed



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Do ya think a doe would mate w/this guy or just think what a great hat his has?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

LMFAO! wow never seen that before! did you get that on your cam?


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

One in a million pic right there! he did a great job of getting that thing stuck perfectley in his rack!


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

That picture is priceless!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Gives new meaning to the word "buckethead"....that's a funny pic!!! lol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If that is your picture Header I would submit that one to one of the outdoor magazines. They are always having trail camera picture contests and that one would surely be added to their list.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The Alps has its St. Bernard's with whiskey to save people. That's a new type of keg on his head. Ohio now has beer deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

For the deers sake I hope that bucket is empty. That could get real tiring hauling that around.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

In answer to your question, Could he breed? I don't think the poistion of the bucket would hinder his ability to procreate. It may hinder the foreplay though...


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

he must of really wanted what was in that bucket!! Did you have corn or something in there? thats unbelievable.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Stripers4Life said:


> he must of really wanted what was in that bucket!! Did you have corn or something in there? thats unbelievable.


It looks to me like the bucket was closed.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Imagine what he can do in a fight with that thing on his head


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I know he could still breed, if there would be a doe to put up with his bucket head. A friend of mine caught it on his trail cam.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

smart buck figured out how to carry his lunch with him


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That's funny! I would have it mounted like that. It's gonna be hard for him to hide.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> It looks to me like the bucket was closed.


good observation


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pictures...That is a picture of a lifetime...I am sure he found a way to shake that bucket out of his tree...These wild animals are a lot smarter than most people give them credit for...JIM....


----------

